# 1.8 engine rebuild with improper intake manifold



## spoiler (Sep 22, 2010)

I have just had the 1.8 engine rebuilt in my 81 pickup.It is a PF code and has a 1.6 or 1.7intake manifold with a large restrictor plate in the secondary of the throttle body.I am new to cis and this engine but am fairly knowledgeable about engines.My question is the PF engine looks to be a hign HP unit and since this truck apears to be a conglomeration of junk yard parts,what should I look for in a correct intake manifold ,throttle body , CIS system, injectors ,ignition module and distrbutor to have a proper running truck engine.I am not lookin for a race engine just a smooth running engine that gets reasonable MPG.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

PF is a digifant engine?

if you want to use a larger intake manifold and still have it point the right way, you'd be looking at one from a fox. fox2's had larger tb's than fox1's, and i imagine you could get a lot of other ones to work as well.


----------



## spoiler (Sep 22, 2010)

*motor with all wrong parts*

Yes I realize this was a digifant motor .It now has CIS with a old style TB and manifold.I have a 93 cab parts car I thought of using its TB.I didnt know if it would be appropiate or should I just try to get a 1.8 manifold from a CIS car.I have acces to a great bone yard at good prices.Is all MK1 cis basicly the same or should I try to get someting specific for this engine.Your advice is appreciated.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Any if the counterflow manifolds will bolt up to a counterflow head, and any of tb's will bolt up to those manifolds. Some manifolds may require some match porting and be sure to pick a TB with the idle bypass screw(although it can be added).


----------



## spoiler (Sep 22, 2010)

ps2375 said:


> Any if the counterflow manifolds will bolt up to a counterflow head, and any of tb's will bolt up to those manifolds. Some manifolds may require some match porting and be sure to pick a TB with the idle bypass screw(although it can be added).


 is a digifant head different than a cis head? I suspect this is a cis head.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Generally the diff is in the size of the injector seats, but they are available to do CIS or EFI on either head.


----------



## spoiler (Sep 22, 2010)

thanks for the help


----------

